# frost after cutting hay



## rlockmiller (Oct 19, 2009)

we cut our fescue/bermuda on friday it rained lightly on saturday and sunday night went below 32 for 7 hours. Is it worth bailing?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rlockmiller said:


> we cut our fescue/bermuda on friday it rained lightly on saturday and sunday night went below 32 for 7 hours. Is it worth bailing?


Bale it up,the frost isn't going to hurt anything.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

swmnhay is spot on...bale away


----------



## rlockmiller (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks, that really had me worried


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

lots of info on taking rain, snow, frost on cut crop in this post

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/f2/what-do-1223/

Take care.


----------

